# What pirahna ??



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I have 6 of these but in the UK they are just sold as red belly Ps!! I was jst wondering what the actual name for them is and how u kno the difference?? Every1 keeps talking bout caribes and pirayas? I don't understand and want to learn so i kno!!

Heres a pic of 1of mine!!

Thanx alot guys uve been a real help to this newbie!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

It is a Pygocentrus Nattereri. To see the other classifications and whatnot, like piraya and caribe just visit this link. OPEFE

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, just a common redbelly, but a damn nice one...

Besides the link that genin provided you, you can also check out PFury's Species Factsheets: *see here*.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought red bellies were serrasalmus nattereri?? whats the diff between that and a Pygocentrus?? As u can tell i dnt kno much!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I thought red bellies were serrasalmus nattereri?? whats the diff between that and a Pygocentrus?? As u can tell i dnt kno much!!


 redbellies are pygo's (also cariba piraya and terntzi)
they can be shoaled together
serra species are loners


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Still confusin me but nevermind!! Any1 watch the pirahna program 2day on discovery channel?? Quite interestin! Wish i knew as much bout Ps as u guys!! How do u kno so much??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> I thought red bellies were serrasalmus nattereri?? whats the diff between that and a Pygocentrus?? As u can tell i dnt kno much!!


Serrasalmus is the old classification: nowadays, the three species of true piranha's (nattereri, cariba and piraya) form a genus of their own, Pygocentrus.

And about us knowing these things: PFury has that effect on people...








Seriously though, just take your time and browse through the forums, and read the stuff in the Information Center - in no time, you'll know as much as we do...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It is a Pygocentrus Nattereri. They are also known as Red Bellies.


----------

